# ( step by step in arabic (how u can use autocad



## hima ahmed (9 يوليو 2006)

this les sons is prepared by persone his name is samer el joudi many thanks for him and for his great effort 



[FRAME="3 70"] 


http://www.cadmagazine.net/tutorials/acad2k/index.php
[/FRAME]


----------



## omaroma1 (9 يوليو 2006)

*Thank You*

I found this amazing 

I wish u good luck 

Thank u again​
:15:


----------



## محمد حمزه (9 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك يا أخ إبراهيم أحمد على محاولة بذل الخير للغير .. جزاك الله عن ذلك خيرا
ولكن هل لبرنامج الأتوكاد إستخدام من قبل مهندسو البترول أو الفلزات أو المناجم؟

أخوكم/ محمد حمزه (مهندس فلزات)


----------



## hima ahmed (10 يوليو 2006)

اخي محمد السلام عليكم

إستخدام لأتوكادهام جدا لمهندسى البترول تخصص تصميم محطات المعالجه(معالجة الغاز والزيت)
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس جلال (11 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على هذا لاموقع الجميل و ارجو من الجميع غرسال المواقع العلمية التي توجد باللغة العربية لأن اساس النهضة هي الترجمة


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (6 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك على هذا الموقع فبرنامج الاوتوكاد يهم مهندسى البترول والمناجم


----------



## koki (9 أغسطس 2006)

شكراااااااااااااا على الموقع:14: 
كتييييييييييييير منا هيستفيد منه:77: 
ربنا يجازيك كل خير


----------



## explorator (5 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك أخى الكريم


----------



## عمـــــــــــــــر (31 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر بس الرابط مش شغال ممكن تحمله من تانى 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس رعبوب (3 يناير 2010)

الرابط مش شغال 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## rosa_ra (16 يناير 2010)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## سامح 2010 (17 يناير 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل
ارجوا اعادة الرفع على رابط اخر


----------



## Basharsh (17 يناير 2010)

thank


----------



## GeoOo (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم ونتمنى المزيد من العطاء


----------



## bakker (18 فبراير 2010)

[
*Not Found*

The requested URL /tutorials/acad2k/index.php was not found on this server.
Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.:73:


----------



## خالد بن عمر (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------

